# My copy of the Lotus Cobweb Gun



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

I made a copy of the cobweb gun done by Lotus today. I'm going to have to play around with a bit more to learn the proper technique but the design works well.

Thanks Lotus!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I really can't get over how well that works. I think I like the final effect better than the drill cobweb spinners. Nice job guys.


----------



## sgtdrpepper (Aug 26, 2005)

Looks great ScareFX and thank you Lotus for the much easier less hacked version of the webber. I have one on the projects list for this year. Just out of curiosity, does anyone have pics of webs made by the drill style webber? 

Sgt


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Picture of wat a web spinner does

Oh and by the way Well done ScareFX


----------



## Haasmama (Aug 15, 2005)

That webber looks like it does a GREAT job. What is it like to use? If there a trigger for the air line as well as for the glue gun? What psi are you using? Did you pinch the tip of the copper tubing to widen your airstream at all?

That is definately a "must-have" tool!


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

I use it at 45 psi 60 tops


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Okay you two have talked me into it...I want one 
You'd think someone named Blackwidow could spin her own webs


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Blackwidow said:


> Okay you two have talked me into it...I want one
> You'd think someone named Blackwidow could spin her own webs


Ain't that the truth! 

Michaels had a 50% off coupon over the weekend and a 40% off for the rest of the week. So you could get an 80-watt glue gun for about $10.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Lotus said:


> Oh and by the way Well done ScareFX


All the credit goes to you Lotus! Great design. I really liked not having to open the gun to put it together.


----------



## hollyberry (Aug 24, 2005)

Nice glue gun Joey .,.. hmmmm ..... looks familiar .. lol


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

hollyberry said:


> Nice glue gun Joey .,.. hmmmm ..... looks familiar .. lol


 I can't take all the Credit, Holly is the one who told me that she zip tied the pipe outside off the GUN, so I love HOLLY, Holly will take over the world!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hollyberry (Aug 24, 2005)

LOL... yeah .. lol.. muahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## haunt_master11 (Aug 26, 2005)

Looks awesome!! I need to make one of those!!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Lotus said:


> I can't take all the Credit, Holly is the one who told me that she zip tied the pipe outside off the GUN, so I love HOLLY, Holly will take over the world!!!!!!!!!!!


We all love Holly!


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

ScareFX said:


> Ain't that the truth!
> 
> Michaels had a 50% off coupon over the weekend and a 40% off for the rest of the week. So you could get an 80-watt glue gun for about $10.


Arrgh! No Michaels anywhere around here...I live in the sticks, remember?


----------

